# Any all breed rescue contacts in IL?



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, even a lot of the all-breed rescues are not going to be able to help as most are foster-based who also have dogs. You may be able to google "dog rescue" and the area/state you are in which may come up with some close to you that you can contact.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks! I will share this with her.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Did you ever get resolution on this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you go to Petfinder.com, you can search for Rescue Groups in a particular city and state. 

A list of all the Rescues for the area you search in will come up with their contact info.


----------

